# EA



## Willh1990 (Jan 21, 2014)

I am being initiated on Thursday along with Visanthe Shiancoe which is cool in its own right since he's NFL. So I'm very much as happy as I can be right now as I am finally where I want to be after a long wait. Now I need to reach the 3rd degree. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Willh1990 (Jan 21, 2014)

This lodge is great I have already made friends. For those who are looking keep going to dinners and function s as I did and make sure your comfortable because I was able to eat and make jokes with these guys and the past master and the SW became people that were glad to sign my petition.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro Darren (Jan 21, 2014)

Great advice for all those seeking to join!

Enjoy your journey. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Willh1990 (Jan 23, 2014)

Today I s the day

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro Darren (Jan 23, 2014)

I remember my initiation like it was yesterday even though it was 2 months ago today. Enjoy the experience and please let us know how it goes. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Willh1990 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm a mason 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Willh1990 (Jan 23, 2014)

Having fun after the ceremony was Done master gave us his hats.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Zaden (Jan 23, 2014)

Congrats! Where were you initiated?


----------



## Willh1990 (Jan 23, 2014)

Annapolis lodge # 89

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 23, 2014)

I have a good friend (and a Fellowcraft I am mentoring) who goes to Saint John's. Sadly, he hasn't been able to visit your lodge yet.


----------



## Bro Darren (Jan 24, 2014)

Congratulations and welcome to the fraternity Brother!! 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Willh1990 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 24, 2014)

Willh1990 said:


> I'm a mason



Welcome to the family once adopted brother.


----------



## Willh1990 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Willh1990 (Feb 2, 2014)

I need a better paying job 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Feb 3, 2014)

Masonry won't get you a job, it can give you the skills for personal development however. My advice is take things slow and enjoy the ride. 

Live long
See far
Know much


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Willh1990 (Feb 3, 2014)

Lol I wasn't asking for one making a statement lol

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Mathew capsel (Feb 15, 2014)

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Willh1990 (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jmiluso (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jmiluso (Feb 23, 2014)

Will are you still an EA?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Willh1990 (Feb 23, 2014)

jmiluso said:


> Will are you still an EA?
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



Yes.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## eXillmatic (Feb 26, 2014)

Good luck on your journey for light brother! It's good to see another Mason from Maryland here on the site (and from the GOATS as well!). Let me know when you're raising ceremony is, I'd love to come out and show my support!


----------



## Willh1990 (Mar 7, 2014)

eXillmatic said:


> Good luck on your journey for light brother! It's good to see another Mason from Maryland here on the site (and from the GOATS as well!). Let me know when you're raising ceremony is, I'd love to come out and show my support!



Awesome thank you brother

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Willh1990 (Mar 7, 2014)

Can some one tell me how to change my profile around

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Willh1990 (Mar 7, 2014)

Cause I'm not a master yet

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

